# Love Old Key West



## New2time (May 29, 2013)

Sitting here in a 2 BR at Old Key West- I was a bit worried since some pple seem to want to go to any other DVC resort than this one and SSR- I can't imagine why! It is lovely and very spacious- the resort itself is huge and the pools are great- No complaints from me at all. I can't think of one negative thing to say about OKW.  all smiles here....even if it has been raining today.


----------



## Double trouble (May 29, 2013)

We stayed in a 2 bedroom last September and loved it!  It was huge.   The resort was beautiful.


----------



## Serina (May 29, 2013)

We love OKW too!!


----------



## Lisa P (May 29, 2013)

New2time said:


> some pple seem to want to go to any other DVC resort than this one and SSR- I can't imagine why!


I agree that Disney's Old Key West is a lovely resort!  I find it so relaxing, peaceful, pretty and romantic.  Love the boat to Downtown Disney at night.  The lush foliage and laid-back island feel to the place is a feast for the senses.  There are three frequently mentioned reasons for why some people prefer other DVC properties properties when trading:

1.  OKW and SSR (and actually AKL) are the DVC resorts which require a bus ride or car drive to all four Disney theme parks.  The others have options for walking, riding a boat or riding a monorail to at least one of the parks.  We love riding the boats but we get that "fix" at OKW/SSR by riding to DTD.  Still, if you want to be able to quickly return to your resort midday or for a meal, it is easier if it's practically next door.

2.  OKW and SSR are far more spread out than the other DVC resorts at WDW.  Therefore, many of the rooms are too far from some of the amenities to easily walk, especially with children.  Taking the internal buses does not appeal to everyone.  We like to walk and ride bikes a lot on vacation so this is actually a positive for us.

3.  OKW and SSR are much larger resorts with more ready availability for exchanging in via RCI than the other DVC resorts.  If you want to try different ones on multiple trips, then scoring the smaller resorts on some trips is great fun.  We tend to go with OKW and SSR when we need larger units or more than one unit, but we do try for the harder trades when traveling in offseason and we only need a 1BR.

OKW is a lovely resort, though.  We have no complaints there.  Have a wonderful week!


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2013)

OKW was one of only two DVC resorts that were built like true, full size timeshares. Most are smaller than average and tend to be less equipped than you'd normally find in non-DVC timeshare resorts / units. 

We owned DVC & loved OKW. Arriving & getting our passes for the week (yes, they gave free park passes to owners then) made for great trips & memories. 

The they spoiled it all with the disastrous switch to II, the "penalty" fee II allowed and of course the end of the passes (they were always clearly a bonus but we thought something would remain - they just pulled the plug. 

We sold for more than we bought for so we left unharmed. But we also learned we want nothing to do with Developer controlled systems & resorts (and especially one that reverts back to the "seller" with excessively high fees that will be in near perfect condition to resell again when the long term leases run out).  They are never run to the benefit of those paying the bills. 

If we going to a DVC again we'd certainly consider a stay at OKW.  Maybe the 4 bedroom Grand villa!


----------



## joanncanary (May 30, 2013)

OKW is the best resort when doing a large family get together or just want to relax. We purchased back in 1993 when OKW was the Disney Vacation Club. The free passes did not just stop, it was in the contract that free passes would last until 12/31/1999, which we took full advantage of. The largest room is a 3 bedroom grand villa in which you will be totally spoiled. Now we are empty nesters and just love going down to relax with drinks and friends at the pools.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 30, 2013)

OKW was my original DVC purchase (1994) --- and it is still, by far, my favorite. 

And we are not alone! Several years ago, there was a survey done on the mouseowners forum. The survey results were a tie between the spread-out resorts (OKW and SSR) versus the "hotel affiliated" resorts (BWV, BCV, BLT, AKV). 

I have 3 kids and 2 of them also prefer OKW. The other prefers AKV because of the animals. 

I like the laid-back vibe of OKW. Once I get away from the parks, I want to be away from frenetic activity. Peace and quiet is what I seek.

Enjoy!

elaine


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 30, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> But we also learned we want nothing to do with Developer controlled systems & resorts (and especially one that reverts back to the "seller" with excessively high fees that will be in near perfect condition to resell again when the long term leases run out).  They are never run to the benefit of those paying the bills.
> 
> If we going to a DVC again we'd certainly consider a stay at OKW.  Maybe the 4 bedroom Grand villa!



The OKW grand villa is only 3 bedrooms.

Also, you seem to post your opinion as indisputable fact and in reality, DVC does not charge assessments so at the end of the RTU, you give it back where a deeded non-RTU timeshare will eventually need a major rehab and they will most certainly be a large assessment.

Also, most people that buy DVC, use it for 10 years or more, save a ton of money vs paying cash to book the same rooms from Disney

At least DVC is upfront with their prices, rules, and terms, where other timeshare companies hide that information.


----------



## Lisa P (May 30, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> in reality, DVC does not charge assessments so at the end of the RTU, you give it back where a deeded non-RTU timeshare will eventually need a major rehab and they will most certainly be a large assessment.


Within any RTU, there is potential for the developer to cumulatively increase fees the max allowed in the last decade and use up reserves (also from dues) to add features or upgrades to a resort, ensuring that it returns to the developer in pristine, state-of-the-art shape.  This does not need to happen in lump assessments.  There is no protection from this in the contract.

The closer to the end of a RTU contract, the more difficult it becomes to sell, if the member would like.  Some regular timeshares have been sold off as whole ownership condos or bulldozed to sell the prime real estate beneath, with proceeds divided amongst owners.  As prime real estate becomes more scarce in desirable areas, this has even more value to the deed owners.  Buildings being old does not mean they cannot be top-of-the-line resorts.  Some timeshares even start out in historic buildings.

Properly managed reserves and resort management which has the owners/members' interests as its first priority, rather than profit, can generally avoid large assessments.  Different people have different comfort levels with trusting a developer's motives on a RTU.



DazedandConfused said:


> Also, most people that buy DVC, use it for 10 years or more, save a ton of money vs paying cash to book the same rooms from Disney


Disney has a niche market for whom DVC can potentially save money, or at least, pay the same but experience a nicely upgraded vacation.  Others, who may have certain uses in mind (cruises, adventure travel, non-DVC properties which are associated, frequent exchanging) may not find it to be a savings at all.  And these uses are always subject to change.  This is true with other timeshares as well.  Just as I have witnessed other timeshare sharks encouraging purchase for these uses, I have witnessed DVC "guides" recommended purchase for these uses too.



DazedandConfused said:


> At least DVC is upfront with their prices, rules, and terms, where other timeshare companies hide that information.


DVC is indeed upfront about their pricing.  For the most part, incentives and discounts are uniformly offered.  This is a very good thing.

Their contract also clearly identifies that many aspects of membership are potentially subject to change.  But so far, I've seen the same disclaimers provided with other timeshares that we've owned, such as Marriott and Wyndham.  Changes enacted at DVC have been very similar to the others too.  

I'm not sure that most early DVCers ever realized that they would not be able to offer the full range of current member privileges to a prospective resale buyer (devaluing their offer) if they ever wanted or needed to sell.  I doubt they thought they would ever be restricted against transferring points both in and out of their account within the same use year.  When we owned, there was a 2000 point limit on a single membership to discourage renting and there were several resorts built - this was touted as being family ownership friendly, avoiding the rental competition who tend to book prime time early.  Now the max is 2000 per resort and it has been raised to 5000 per account.    Businesses have to change - I do understand.  I just think DVC has been more similar (at least to other quality timeshare developers) than different in what they reveal vs. bury in the contract.  Regarding being upfront with their terms, Disney used to deny the fact that they even were (and are) a timeshare.  :rofl:  Just saying'


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy to hear you love OKW.  We love it also.  Very pretty, relaxing, park outside of your villa, great CMs, spacious rooms, etc. etc.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 19, 2013)

It is my favorite,also. Quiet, large, convenient
My go to resort.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 19, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Also, you seem to post your opinion as indisputable fact and in reality, DVC does not charge assessments so at the end of the RTU, you give it back where a deeded non-RTU timeshare will eventually need a major rehab and they will most certainly be a large assessment.
> .



They have no plans I know of to reduce or eliminate the fees for the last years of the RTU. As far as anyone knows the last years fees (one of the highest in the industry) will be the same or more than the previous years. And that resort will go back to Disney in near perfect condition with no return to the long time RTU holders. Unless they plan to let it run down for the last 7-10 years?  (Somehow I doubt that)


----------

